# first airbrush iwata



## Jfraze10 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey guys

I'm purchasing my first airbrush. I will mainly be doing crank baits but also will do blades and whatever else comes along in the tackle world. I know the Eclipse HP-C (S ?) comes highly recommended. I see the Iwata NEO CN is about half the price though. Could I get away with the neo right now to save some money and upgrade to the eclipse in a year or so when I see how much I enjoy this hobby/ how much I use the brush? Or will I not be happy (able to do what I am going for) with this brush. Thank you so much. I will use createx paints if there is other info needed let me know. I have many questions but will stick to just the brush for now.

I'm going to purchase this compressor tonight ( http://www.harborfreight.com/1-6-hp-40-psi-oilless-airbrush-compressor-93657.html) and the brush today or tomorrow so thanks again for all the input.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

What did you end up buying? As an Eclipse HP-CS user, I can say that it is a great airbrush for both larger work and details alike. A smaller needle and nozzle (0.05mm) may be necessary for ultra tight close up details, but with practice, the stock 0.35mm nozzle should cover most of your lure painting needs. I also use that same compressor from HF and it has served me very well for 3 years now.


----------

